# Sandgroper Christmas Case 2009



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

The 2009 Sandgroper Christmas Case is organised by me. It is not an AHB sponsored event and it is not organised by consensus. It is a private social gathering at my private house. I organise it each year because I want the opportunity to taste what other brewers in WA are making. It is not a competition. The idea is that you brew the best beer you can with your current skills and equipment and share them with your fellow brewers. Your fellow brewers make an effort to give you some feedback. There is no bias or discrimination over brewing methods, all grain and kit beers have equal merit, as do curtains and heat exchangers. It is not a time to try something completely untested, and it is not the best place for the first beer you have ever brewed, you want to be sure that you contribute something that your fellow brewers will enjoy and appreciate. This result will be a Christmas Case of beer far superior to anything you can order from a commercial outlet.

The rules are:

1) Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of beers you contribute.
2) Maximum value of n is currently 25. I reserve the right to change this.
3) B=n. No you dont get a bottle of yours back. We have an extra bottle for stuffups, you would be surprised what a confusing business case sorting is, and it saves me registering a false name to get an extra crate for myself.
4) If we dont get many signups we might make it B=2n. If we get too many signups, we will look at running two swaps in parallel.
5) NEW RULE FOR 2009. ALL BEERS TO BE IN PET 750 ml BOTTLES. If you had been there while Tony M washed every piece of linen in his laundry, and when I was digging shards of glass out of my walls, you would completely understand the need for this rule. If you have a really special beer already in glass that you badly want to enter, and you can prove to me that carbonation levels are acceptable, a dispensation may be possible.
6) All beers MUST be labelled. (It looks better in the swap photos!).
7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We dont care what you are going to make, how you are going to make it, or what snack you might bring. Because I am getting soft in my old age, a certain amount of chatter about the swap will be allowed this year, but blow up animals will be ruthlessly moderated.
8) Think hard before entering. Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. On more than one year, participants ended up buying commercial beer to meet their case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let them off! They got a good deal, gave away commercial beer, received hand crafted beers in return.
9) The case swap will happen one or two weeks before Christmas, at my place in Bayswater. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We make a day of it, people bring snacks, and I provide a more substantial meal for those who stick around. People bring beers in addition to their swap ones for general tasting and discussion. I usually have my beer engine set up, unless we find that I have only left 2 pints in the bitter keg. We do the swap early and so you have the option to go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking at any time. If you cant make the swap, your case will be available for pickup from my place any time after the event.
10) Post your participation in this thread, by quoting the previous post and adding your name. No proxy entries, post under your own nick or miss out.


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker 
2 Katie


----------



## kook (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker 
2 Katie
3 kook


----------



## Doogiechap (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker 
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap


----------



## WitWonder (3/9/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> 6) All beers MUST be labelled. (It looks better in the swap photos!).



Aww 

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker 
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

May I ask a question about the labels?

do they have to printed and fancy. Or you happy with a stick on and it written on with pen?


----------



## WitWonder (3/9/09)

Katie said:


> May I ask a question about the labels?
> 
> do they have to printed and fancy. Or you happy with a stick on and it written on with pen?



Labels for identification purposes so anything to achieve that objective.


----------



## Goat (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

Katie said:


> May I ask a question about the labels?
> 
> do they have to printed and fancy. Or you happy with a stick on and it written on with pen?



Labels have ranged from a single coloured dot, to labels with DVDs inside, as long as we can tell them apart it all works.


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

At the 2005 swap, one bloke was sticking his labels on as we were doing the crates, but I am sure he will be much more organised in 2009 as he now has a wife to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

Multimedia labels in 2008, the most complicated so far.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/9/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> At the 2005 swap, one bloke was sticking his labels on as we were doing the crates, but I am sure he will be much more organised in 2009 as he now has a wife to do that sort of thing.


Obviously showing his label sticking finger ?
GB


----------



## chappo1970 (3/9/09)

"...but blow up animals will be ruthlessly moderated" - Well that leaves me out in the cold then! :lol: (Sorry GL it was wayyyy to temping, I resisted for at least 45mins but had to give in)

You guys have a great time. BTW some of those labels are great certainly lifts the presentation stakes.

Chappo


----------



## ausdb (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb


----------



## ausdb (3/9/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> At the 2005 swap, one bloke was sticking his labels on as we were doing the crates, but I am sure he will be much more organised in 2009 as he now has a wife to do that sort of thing.


Actually that bloke had a wife for the 2008 case swap and I recall that he was not the last to arrive and his beers were pre labelled. I am sure she will be fully on her game this year and he might even manage to have it done the day before just to be on the safe side.



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Obviously showing his label sticking finger ?
> GB


Yes that was my label sticking finger,


----------



## mika (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika


----------



## deebee (3/9/09)

Are non-entrants permitted to attend the case swap? (I'll bring ikan bilis...)


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/9/09)

deebee said:


> Are non-entrants permitted to attend the case swap? (I'll bring ikan bilis...)



Wouldnt be the same without you Dave!


----------



## randyrob (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!


----------



## clay (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives! 
10 clay


----------



## brendanos (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives! 
10 clay
11 brendanos


----------



## barfridge (3/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives! 
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)


----------



## Kai (3/9/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Labels have ranged from a single coloured dot, to labels with DVDs inside, as long as we can tell them apart it all works.




Even my bottles are labelled in that photo!


----------



## Asher (4/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder 
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives! 
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count) 
13 Asher


----------



## LexP (4/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP


----------



## sinkas (4/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP 
15 Sinkas


----------



## Leigh (4/9/09)

So are the WA swaps as sterile as the swap threads...I was expecting to read

11) Only authorised conversations can take place at said swap.


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

Leigh said:


> So are the WA swaps as sterile as the swap threads...I was expecting to read
> 
> 11) Only authorised conversations can take place at said swap.



Yeah I was a bit scared at first... but from the look of the line up... Ill be mighty pleased with the result!


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/9/09)

Conversations get somewhat loose at the swap, especially by midnight. Although my position on blow up sheep jokes remains unaltered. But you wait till I set the rules and start moderating the tasting thread! Then you really have to be on your toes!

15 takers, so its one bottle each, not two, and still plenty of places left. Several spectacular brewers in the lineup already, its going to be a good case again.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/9/09)

Leigh said:


> So are the WA swaps as sterile as the swap threads...I was expecting to read
> 
> 11) Only authorised conversations can take place at said swap.



Its very hard to police the conversation between a professional brewer and a home brewer when they are cuddling in your back yard.


----------



## Goat (4/9/09)

_...Although my position on blow up sheep jokes remains unaltered_

We understand.... its personal.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Its very hard to police the conversation between a professional brewer and a home brewer when they are cuddling in your back yard.


Ok so who's daddy and who is the anonymous mummy ? Im starting to think the day may be fun.  Note the bucket in the back ground ?
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/09)

sinkas said:


> Participants:
> 1 Guest Lurker
> 2 Katie
> 3 Kook
> ...


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

Yeah Ha! Hey GB do you need to borrow some PET bottles?

The line up is great. Cant wait for Christmas this year!


----------



## InCider (4/9/09)

GL, are you going to let the attendees drink at your baa?

InCider.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad


----------



## ausdb (4/9/09)

Goat said:


> _...Although my position on blow up sheep jokes remains unaltered_
> 
> We understand.... its personal.


I think its the deep psychological scars from growing up on a smaller island where sheep outnumber the population


----------



## Tony M (5/9/09)

Participants:
1. Guest Lurker
2. Katie
3. Kook
4. Doogiechap
5. WitWonder 
6. Goat
7. ausdb
8. Mika
9. Randyrob - Nein Lives! 
10. Tony M


----------



## randyrob (5/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad 
18 Tony M - the techno tard


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/9/09)

Thanks Rob. You have to remember Tony is in the Eastern Block, and they are about 10 posts behind over there.


----------



## LLoyd (5/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad 
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie


----------



## randyrob (16/9/09)

Bump  

Still a few places left fellow gropers.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/9/09)

Bump again


----------



## RobB (18/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad 
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie
20 Malty Cultural


----------



## churchy (19/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad 
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie
20 Malty Cultural
21 churchy


----------



## brendanos (20/9/09)

wrt: "It is not a time to try something completely untested", if anyone still has my completely untested Sassy Burgundy left - i'll gladly swap for a unibroue/dupont etc. In fact, please, can I have a few back?!


----------



## mika (20/9/09)

No... but will open it with you if you like  
Every other year I've tried something untested, to my detriment last year :angry:


----------



## RobB (21/9/09)

Regarding rule five, I haven't bottled in PET before so are there any steps I should follow to avoid plastic taint?

I can get new bottles easily enough and was thinking of giving them a rinse with boiling water and allowing them to vent for a few days before filling them. After that, I would just follow my usual bottling routine.


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> Regarding rule five, I haven't bottled in PET before so are there any steps I should follow to avoid plastic taint?
> 
> I can get new bottles easily enough and was thinking of giving them a rinse with boiling water and allowing them to vent for a few days before filling them. After that, I would just follow my usual bottling routine.



If you rinse them with boiling water they will melt! 

Are you getting the cooper's PETS? If so if there new I never rinse them, just spray them with no rinse. We have never had a problem! Obviously if there being used that is a different story!


----------



## churchy (21/9/09)

Wheres the cheapest place to buy PET bottles?


Andrew


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

churchy said:


> Wheres the cheapest place to buy PET bottles?
> 
> 
> Andrew



Big W or KMart...


----------



## randyrob (21/9/09)

alternatively you could add boiling water to a 1.25ml pet bottle (schweppes etc) and it would probably end up around 600ml


----------



## ausdb (21/9/09)

brendanos said:


> wrt: "It is not a time to try something completely untested", if anyone still has my completely untested Sassy Burgundy left - i'll gladly swap for a unibroue/dupont etc. In fact, please, can I have a few back?!


Hi Brendan
I have been saving mine for a rainy day and to let it sour a bit more, I have been meaning to email you and ask how they were drinking as it has just gone into the fridge for consumption. If this brewday that was rumoured at the last club meeting gets off the ground how about we crack it then?


----------



## Goat (21/9/09)

_I can get new bottles easily enough and was thinking of giving them a rinse with boiling water and allowing them to vent for a few days before filling them. After that, I would just follow my usual bottling routine. _

Is this the boiling water your sanitation routine Malty ? Those 'few days' are a bit of a worry if that is the case... unless you sanitise as part of the 'bottling routine'.


----------



## Simon W (22/9/09)

Is it that time of year already?!!
Hmmm
Ah......
hmmm

Yeah ok.


Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie
20 Malty Cultural
21 churchy
22 Simo


----------



## Tony M (22/9/09)

brendanos said:


> wrt: "It is not a time to try something completely untested", if anyone still has my completely untested Sassy Burgundy left - i'll gladly swap for a unibroue/dupont etc. In fact, please, can I have a few back?!


I'll let you know what it's like in the new year. I'm saving that and Dougies for Christmas.


----------



## Simon W (22/9/09)

brendanos said:


> wrt: "It is not a time to try something completely untested", if anyone still has my completely untested Sassy Burgundy left - i'll gladly swap for a unibroue/dupont etc. In fact, please, can I have a few back?!



h34r:
Don't worry, it has company, with Barf's belgian thingy, Doug's verboden vructy and Case's oyster stout.


----------



## RobB (22/9/09)

Goat said:


> _I can get new bottles easily enough and was thinking of giving them a rinse with boiling water and allowing them to vent for a few days before filling them. After that, I would just follow my usual bottling routine. _
> 
> Is this the boiling water your sanitation routine Malty ? Those 'few days' are a bit of a worry if that is the case... unless you sanitise as part of the 'bottling routine'.



No, not part of the sanitation, just an idea to deodorise new plastic. From the replies, it sounds like it's unnecessary.

Bottling routine includes spotless bottles and starsan. Don't worry - I didn't poison anyone last time.


----------



## cubbie (22/9/09)

Simon W said:


> Participants:
> 1 Guest Lurker
> 2 Katie
> 3 Kook
> ...


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/09)

A bump for the morning traffic. Two places left..

Untested is fine as long as you are sure you are producing something your case chums will appreciate.


----------



## brendanos (25/9/09)

AusDB - I've only sampled 2 stubbies (didn't save nearly enough for myself!) but the latest one I tried was sublime! I _am_ coo coo for funk though.



mika said:


> No... but will open it with you if you like



Hehehe thx Mika, that would be terrific 

I guess I need to go buy some PET bottles...


----------



## ausdb (25/9/09)

brendanos said:


> AusDB - I've only sampled 2 stubbies (didn't save nearly enough for myself!) but the latest one I tried was sublime! I _am_ coo coo for funk though.
> I guess I need to go buy some PET bottles...


I saved a heap of PET's from the state compyou are welcome to some if you want


----------



## kenworthy (25/9/09)

SORRY TO BE A PAIN BUT TRYING TO ADD MY NAME TO THE LIST CANT DO IT IF OKAY MAKE ME NO.24 THANKS


----------



## Asher (25/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie
20 Malty Cultural
21 churchy
22 Simo
23 Cubbie
24 Kenworthy


----------



## steggles (25/9/09)

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie
20 Malty Cultural
21 churchy
22 Simo
23 Cubbie
24 Kenworthy 
25 Steggles


----------



## randyrob (25/9/09)

Well done guys, has to be the first time that i know of we've had a full case


----------



## thanme (25/9/09)

Ahh doh. Looks like I missed out by mere minutes 

Can I come anyway?? I'll bring beer and food


----------



## ausdb (25/9/09)

randyrob said:


> Well done guys, has to be the first time that i know of we've had a full case


Bugger says me  
25 x 0.75l = 18.75l means very little quality assurance sampling will be happening on that keg and there had better be bugger all foaming when the bottles get filled


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Probably best that way.... if the keg is good you may not want to part with it! Might have to do a double for that one....


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/9/09)

NME said:


> Ahh doh. Looks like I missed out by mere minutes
> 
> Can I come anyway?? I'll bring beer and food



Sorry NME, if we make it more than 25 people then some participants struggle to get it out of a single batch.

But come along anyway, I will include you on the list when I send my address out.

CASE IS CLOSED - WITH THE MAXIMUM NUMBER OF PARTICIPANTS EVER - HOORAY!

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Look forward to it.... Got a date yet GL? Are you doing the deep fry thing again... if so thinking of bringing Quails!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

WooHoo! Looks like the gropers have a party!







(On purpose to stir GL! h34r: rule #2)


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/9/09)

I think it will either be the weekend of the 12th Dec or the weekend of 19 Dec, it will probably be Saturday which gives me Sunday to clean up the mess, we usually start mid afternoon, and everyone has to be there at the start or the swap doesnt work, cooking style not yet decided, but I will give everyone a good months notice on date and cooking approach.


----------



## Katherine (25/9/09)

Chap Chap please leave that filth at the door! Look at my signature us WA people are all about sophestiation... how do you spell it! Shit were POSH over here!


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> WooHoo! Looks like the gropers have a party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one isnt blow up, so it can stay.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Damn! :angry:


----------



## brendanos (25/9/09)

Hey Stegs! Congrats on the 1st post, and good to see you in on the swap - i look forward to your contribution!


----------



## thanme (26/9/09)

Thanks GL  
Happy just to hang out/meet people/learn for now. Pretty newish brewer, so give me 12 months to discover my craft and I'll get on the wagon next year


----------



## mika (26/9/09)

brendanos said:


> Hey Stegs! Congrats on the 1st post, and good to see you in on the swap - i look forward to your contribution!



Hmm... Steggles.... chicken ? Bail out ? Previous swap participant who never followed thru? conspiracy at work ? h34r: 

h34r: Just sayin' h34r:


----------



## clay (26/9/09)

mika said:


> Hmm... Steggles.... chicken ? Bail out ? Previous swap participant who never followed thru? conspiracy at work ? h34r:
> 
> h34r: Just sayin' h34r:





don't worry mika...I'll vouch for him :icon_cheers:


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/9/09)

Hey I was up front this year, and just asked for an extra bottle, no need for sneaky tricks this year. I wonder how Corelion is these days?


----------



## Tony M (26/9/09)

ausdb said:


> Bugger says me
> 25 x 0.75l = 18.75l means very little quality assurance sampling will be happening on that keg and there had better be bugger all foaming when the bottles get filled


The PETS are only 700ml so that gives a couple of tastes and an odd dribble


----------



## ausdb (26/9/09)

Tony M said:


> The PETS are only 700ml so that gives a couple of tastes and an odd dribble


Coopers website says 740ml but I will make sure yours is full to the brim


----------



## Tony M (27/9/09)

ausdb said:


> Coopers website says 740ml but I will make sure yours is full to the brim


That is true. I just filled one up to overflowing with water and it weighed 741 grams on my chinese hop scales, but if you fill it to a civilised 50mm from the top, you get 700gm. I must say that a couple of last year's offerings had 700ml of beer and about another 100ml gas at about 10 atmospheres. Its all part of the fun.


----------



## mika (27/9/09)

clay said:


> don't worry mika...I'll vouch for him :icon_cheers:



Hmm... don't know if that's a strike for or against him ?


----------



## steggles (29/9/09)

mika said:


> Hmm... don't know if that's a strike for or against him ?



Cmon Mika, don't tar me with the same brush as others. My mate clay asked if i wanted to come along, as he had a good time last year. I've even put down a trial brew on the weekend. Anyway i'm lookin forward to it. Just got to get hold of plastic bottles i believe. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/9/09)

Nice work Mr Chicken, practising saves having to buy beer to meet your case obligations, hey Mika? Plastic bottles are a bit of a hassle, but there have been enough glass bottles explode in peoples houses that I really dont want them used. I have a bunch of used plastic bottles from last years WA comp, but I plan to buy brand spanking new ones for my case beer, as a stray infection in a case beer being reviewed by a bunch of people can be frightfully embarrassing.


----------



## churchy (1/10/09)

When do we decide on what beers to brew? I want to do one soon so I can leave them to carb up.


Andrew


----------



## Simon W (1/10/09)

Decide yesterday if you like, there are no rules regarding style etc.
Based on previous cases, I wouldn't be surprised if there's a brew or two that are done already.
Edit: And I won't be surprised if there are some being bottled on swap day!


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/10/09)

Yup, brew whatever you like and whatever you think people will most appreciate trying. If we get 25 APAs, so be it.


----------



## sinkas (1/10/09)

churchy you have to brew a faithfull Pliney the Elder clone for us


----------



## randyrob (1/10/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> If we get 25 APAs, so be it.



Would 25 Wheat beers also be acceptable?


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

randyrob said:


> Would 25 Wheat beers also be acceptable?



That would be my nightmare!


----------



## ausdb (1/10/09)

randyrob said:


> Would 25 Wheat beers also be acceptable?






Katie said:


> That would be my nightmare!


GL's too but I don't think he would mind if you threw in the odd saisony thing to mix things up or if you are really mischevious something with about 10% dark crystal or a Cara-aroma in it, I have it on good advice that he absolutely luurvves it


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Ill be brewing a Pale or Bitter Im afraid!


----------



## RobB (1/10/09)

churchy said:


> When do we decide on what beers to brew? I want to do one soon so I can leave them to carb up.
> 
> 
> Andrew


 
Brew what you would brew for yourself, that way you'll get the most helpful feedback which is one of the best parts of the swap. If you brew something that you like, chances are that we'll love it too.

If circumstances force you to brew later than you had hoped, just write "do not drink until Feb 2010" (or whenever). Last year there were some beers with instructions to forget about them for at least six months. Which reminds me, it's time to unearth Doogie's belgian beast from last year........


----------



## churchy (1/10/09)

I might brew one of my award winning beers from tonights award ceremony.Ha ha ha


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

churchy said:


> I might brew one of my award winning beers from tonights award ceremony.Ha ha ha




that narrows it down to four beers then Churchy! :super:


----------



## Pete2501 (1/10/09)

*4!*


I'd be happy with being good enough to get one award at this stage.


----------



## Katherine (1/10/09)

Pete2501 said:


> *4!*
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with being good enough to get one award at this stage.



Im over the moon by my one!


----------



## barfridge (10/10/09)

Who would have thought trying to replicate Fosters Light Ice would be so tricky...I might need to tinker some more with the recipie.


----------



## ausdb (11/10/09)

barfridge said:


> Who would have thought trying to replicate Fosters Light Ice would be so tricky...I might need to tinker some more with the recipie.


Playing round with the second runnings of some monster belgian golden strong are we barfridge


----------



## mika (17/10/09)

Steggles said:


> Participants:
> 1 Guest Lurker
> 2 Katie Gone ?
> 3 Kook
> ...



With the apparent demise of Ms KT, that leaves us one short.

Either way, I'd like to throw myself on the mercy of his Captain and the other swap participants.
Beer X is bottled in glass, Beer Y is bottled in glass. Beer X has been bottled since early January this year. Beer Y has been bottled since early June this year. Neither have shown any carbonation issues, or attempted to fracture a bottle.
I don't have enough of Beer X, hence the need for Beer Y to finish out the case. Both Beer X and Beer Y are IMO quite a bit better than my contribution last year.

The two beers per case has a precedence (Ash from '06 or '07). I just need to know whether the glass is acceptable ?


----------



## RobB (17/10/09)

mika said:


> With the apparent demise of Ms KT, that leaves us one short.



I haven't seen anything from Katie herself indicating that she won't be there, but if this turns out to be true then NME missed a spot on the list by minutes. I'll fire off a PM to him to let him know.


----------



## randyrob (17/10/09)

Malty Cultural said:


> I haven't seen anything from Katie herself indicating that she won't be there, but if this turns out to be true then NME missed a spot on the list by minutes. I'll fire off a PM to him to let him know.



It's news to me as well but read her profile



> Guest Lurker I'm probably breaking your number one rule. I won't be attending the WA case swap. What can I say! Except I apologise!


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/10/09)

You dont have to attend to be in the swap, so I am not sure what that means. Isnt Lloydie the same brewery or am I confused?


----------



## kook (19/10/09)

May be worth sending a quick email before removing from the list.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/10/09)

No-one has been removed from the list.


----------



## ant (22/10/09)

I'll be back and might pop in to say hi... won't have anything brewed though, and container with good beer won't be back in time, but will see what I can scratch up?


----------



## Doogiechap (22/10/09)

Ant, I would blissfully contribute towards anything you manage to bring back with you ! My eyes were opened with the offerings you had a couple of years ago. .
The Yeti Imperial Stout is still lingering in the back of my palate somewhere........

:icon_drool2:


----------



## kook (22/10/09)

ant said:


> I'll be back and might pop in to say hi... won't have anything brewed though, and container with good beer won't be back in time, but will see what I can scratch up?



I think we all owe you a beer this time


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/10/09)

kook said:


> I think we all owe you a beer this time



And there wont be any shortage of it. I just brewed a Foreign Extra Stout (7.5%) that will be on the hand pump.


----------



## mika (22/10/09)

No comment on the glass means it's OK ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/10/09)

mika said:


> With the apparent demise of Ms KT, that leaves us one short.
> 
> Either way, I'd like to throw myself on the mercy of his Captain and the other swap participants.
> Beer X is bottled in glass, Beer Y is bottled in glass. Beer X has been bottled since early January this year. Beer Y has been bottled since early June this year. Neither have shown any carbonation issues, or attempted to fracture a bottle.
> ...



Sorry missed this. Dispensation is now officially applied to allow one case swap member only to provide beer in glass, on the basis that there seems little risk of them causing problems in this case.


----------



## ant (23/10/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> And there wont be any shortage of it. I just brewed a Foreign Extra Stout (7.5%) that will be on the hand pump.


Sounding good already. Was there anything I said I'd try bring back the last few times, but didn't? I forget these things too easily...


----------



## sinkas (23/10/09)

pabst blue ribbon baby

actually I woudlnt mind trying the Bud with tomato and clamshells Budwieser Chelada 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/29/37389


I would love the oppertunity to taste my CYBI Greenflash IPA alongside the commercial

I could go on but youd soon get bored


----------



## ant (23/10/09)

sinkas said:


> pabst blue ribbon baby
> 
> actually I woudlnt mind trying the Bud with tomato and clamshells Budwieser Chelada
> 
> ...


Chelada... I will do it. I will bring it back, pay duty on it, but you must drink it.

Greenflash doable if you're serious, but IMO when fresh it tastes like you just dryhopped a keg with 100gms Cascade. Pretty one-dimensional... But again, if you're serious, I'l bring one back. Don't have a large amount of space to bring back 24 bombers this time, but can bring a few samples, so speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/10/09)

Update on the case swap members.

There may be another vacancy, still trying to find out.

Participants:
1 Guest Lurker
2 Katie Replaced by NME
3 Kook
4 Doogiechap
5 WitWonder
6 Goat
7 ausdb
8 Mika
9 Randyrob - Nein Lives!
10 clay
11 brendanos
12 barfridge (lucky 13! and never learned to count)
13 Asher
14 LexP
15 Sinkas
16 GB
17 Vlad
18 Tony M - the techno tard
19 Lloydie ??
20 Malty Cultural
21 churchy
22 Simo
23 Cubbie
24 Kenworthy 
25 Steggles


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/10/09)

Case swap day is 19 Dec.

I have sent a pm to all concerned let me know if you didnt get it.

This year we have:

More participants than ever before.
The bloke who brewed the best beer in any category in Australia this year is participating. How good is that?
The bloke who brewed the best light ale in Australia AND the best APA in Australia is participating
The bloke who brewed the second best pale ale in Australia is participating.
The bloke who brewed the third best strong stout in Australia is participating.
(Hmm maybe I wont put my FES on the hand pump!)

Its gonna be huge!


----------



## CDJ (29/10/09)

GL

I thought I was going to be away for this but not any more. Although still late for the case swap, will go as an "observer" with food and a case for the day.


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/11/09)

Less than a month to go. Everyone got their beer sorted??


----------



## mika (24/11/09)

Just need a label <reaches for masking tape and black texta>


----------



## Asher (24/11/09)

the dry hopping continues .......


----------



## randyrob (24/11/09)

mika said:


> Just need a label <reaches for masking tape and black texta>



Surely something like this would be more suitable a label mika?


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/11/09)

What Mika is going to provide real brewed beer instead of commercial? Cool.


----------



## thanme (24/11/09)

I'm on track 

Can anyone suggest something that holds 25 PETS nicely??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/11/09)

Hope you like it fresh as its still fermenting. Actually they are both fermenting , not sure which ones going in the swap yet.And no, they are not lagers.  
GB


----------



## kenworthy (24/11/09)

Yeah your not the only mate,did a brewers gold that went arse up,so had to do another brew, being playing around with Galaxy and nelson sauvign, hope its okay!Be good to catch up with ya ,havent seen you for a while


----------



## cubbie (24/11/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Less than a month to go. Everyone got their beer sorted??



I shall be bottling on the day, sorry folks you will have to wait a few weeks before you can try my brew. I hope it is passable.


----------



## Tony M (24/11/09)

Ive lost a month somewhere. I guess a week in CC is better than nothing.----or I could throw a handful of saaz plugs into an Aussie lager I've had for a while and call it CZ Pils


----------



## churchy (25/11/09)

Yeah mines in the fridge also fermenting.Best after new year!!!!!!


----------



## mika (25/11/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> What Mika is going to provide real brewed beer instead of commercial? Cool.



Yep, a good ol' triple decocted, 100% Wheat wine.... for extra whine on the day.


And Rob, you too can talk a long walk off a short pier


----------



## Goat (28/11/09)

shit.....


----------



## mika (29/11/09)

<snigger>


----------



## WitWonder (3/12/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Less than a month to go. Everyone got their beer sorted??



Hmm. Been o/s for the last month so looks like it's a wheat beer from me!  (come on, you know you want it).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/09)

WitWonder said:


> Hmm. Been o/s for the last month so looks like it's a wheat beer from me!  (come on, you know you want it).


So that makes about 20 wheaties LOL Guess what I made  
GB


----------



## Asher (3/12/09)

I hate bottling.

GL - Next year, can I give everyone a growler and have them fill them themselves from a keg?


----------



## Guest Lurker (3/12/09)

Asher said:


> GL - Next year, can I give everyone a growler and have them fill them themselves from a keg?



No.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> No.


Well dont beat around the bush , come out and say it ! :lol: I hope there is more than wheaties coming? I could swap my case swap beer but it will need some time in the Pet.

GB


----------



## brendanos (4/12/09)

Yep, another Wheaty here, but i'd hesitate to say that it's not going to be like anyone elses...












Any guesses?


----------



## sinkas (4/12/09)

not a friggin berliner nonce


----------



## cubbie (4/12/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> So that makes about 20 wheaties LOL Guess what I made
> GB



Wow I was planning an American Hefe, but thought it was tasting crap so have gone for a robust porter. Previous one was great so hopefully this is also. In saying that it has been in the fermenter for 2 two weeks and I have have not even looked at it other than to check the temp. Was rather pale compared to the last brew (same recipe) so be interesting what it turns out like.

I really hope I do not trade sh*t.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/12/09)

If you lot thought that by hiding my pickling jar you could stop the pickled eggs, think again.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/12/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> If you lot thought that by hiding my pickling jar you could stop the pickled eggs, think again.


Oh....damn. I think I hid the retrieval cutlery as well. Will that stop you?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/12/09)

What is worse the pickled eggs or deep fried mars bars done in turkey oil ? :huh: 
GB


----------



## Batz (5/12/09)

> So that makes about 20 wheaties LOL Guess what I made
> GB



You guys have to be kidding ! WTF is wrong with you? 20 wheaties <_< 

Batz


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/12/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Oh....damn. I think I hid the retrieval cutlery as well. Will that stop you?





No.


----------



## barfridge (6/12/09)

why oh why so many wheats? I'm tempted to share my case with only the Captain. And for once I'm not doing a big Belgian


----------



## kook (8/12/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What is worse the pickled eggs or deep fried mars bars done in turkey oil ? :huh:
> GB



Both are delish, as is the pickling juice :lol: 

I'm going to bring along oreos for the frier again, as well as a few other things to try including ravioli, poptarts and spam  I fully intend to wander around the supermarket looking for other potentially interesting items that could be fried too.

Anyone game for deep fried beer?


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/12/09)

Cool. Dont forget to get some oil as well in the supermarket. It would be a shame if the turkey ended up "Beached as, Bro".


----------



## sinkas (9/12/09)

I think Darryn said we were meant to bring 2L of oil, what type?


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/12/09)

The cheapest type, blended vegetable oil.


----------



## randyrob (11/12/09)

Spotted a big yellow sign on my travels on Albany Highway at the Cannington Fresh Markets 

"Vegetable Oil $5.99 for 2L"


I'm not in the market for this kind of thing much is it a good deal?


----------



## Spoonta (11/12/09)

I think it is Rob


----------



## cubbie (16/12/09)

I think this case swap is determined to out me as a rubbish brewer. Firstly I was not happy with how my American Wheat was travelling so I decided to do a Robust Porter (not a bad idea considering all the wheats being brewed). The colour of the Porter is some what paler than the exact recipe I did just two brews previously (hopefully it will darken as the yeast etc settle), no problem I can live with all that.

However last night I go into the brew shed and I can smell beer, think I will just look in the fermentation fridge, open it up it is warm in there. It seems that the Altbeir that I was lagering indoors and then took outside to CC next to my Porter has decided to leak, in fact half a cube has emptied into my fridge and shorted the thing out. This has all happened sometime between Sat morning and last night, good thing it was not hot on the weekend!

Oh well, will all be bottled Saturday for the case swap.

Question. Do most Supermarkets sell the PET bottles?


----------



## Asher (16/12/09)

Deep Fried Battered Wine Gums !


----------



## thanme (16/12/09)

cubbie: What a story 

My local Coles is generally plentiful in the boxes of Coopers PET bottles


----------



## churchy (16/12/09)

I hope you guys don't enter my beer in any competitions, it would be hard to compete against myself.LOL






Andrew


----------



## Goat (16/12/09)

Hey Captn, would you like us to kick in a bit of cash to the house to cover the turkey and to allow your deep frying imagination free a bit ? I'm sure a tenner isn't too much to ask and will at least cover some of the costs - and I'll feel less guilty necking your RIS


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/12/09)

A bottle of oil will do fine Mr Goat, that knocks out a lot of the cost.

PS FES not RIS but dont let that slow you down


----------



## mika (16/12/09)

Page 9 and all this chatter, I thought this was the beginning of the next QLD Case Swap thread, it starts about now doesn't it ?


----------



## Kai (16/12/09)

All I know is I have this strange urge to eat pickled eggs, deep fry things and create special photo opportunities with inebriated brewers.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/12/09)

6.5 kg, free range, ready to go.


----------



## sinkas (18/12/09)

call me a crack head, but I am not surehow many bottle I need for the swap, is it 23, 24 or 25?


----------



## Doogiechap (18/12/09)

sinkas said:


> call me a crack head, but I am not surehow many bottle I need for the swap, is it 23, 24 or 25?



If I recall GL's annual address you need to grab one of each beer including your own so that would then equate to 25


----------



## mika (18/12/09)

From the first page, B=n, where n = number of participants and B = number of bottles. Currently n=25, with a possible drop out already, but that just means the cap'n gets more beer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/12/09)

My beer is delivered and ready for drinking. So what about the rest of you ? We really have to beat these QLd upstarts.We have a Better venue better brewers so = better beer. Yes ? :beerbang: 
GB


----------



## kook (18/12/09)

To their advantage they do have a blow up sheep and bagpipes.

I guess the logical way to upstage them would be for someone to bring along a fleshlight, and a troop of morris dancers. Morris dancers are probably one of the few things I find more annoying than bloody bagpipes.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/12/09)

25 bottles to my place by 3 pm tomorrow. There may be drop outs, but if there is a free case available, we give it to Ant who has supplied us with beer at these events in the past. And if there are any left over after that I am sure I will think of something to do with them. Three cases are in my shed already. The label competition is looking to be hotly contested!


----------



## mika (18/12/09)

kook said:


> To their *detriment* they do have a blow up sheep and bagpipes.



Fixed !

Beers to Ant sounds like a damn good idea to :icon_cheers:


----------



## kook (18/12/09)

BTW - incase anyone is wondering, if you get an upside down label, that's a good thing. It helps with flocculation, or so I heard.


----------



## stanko (19/12/09)

Any one needing a taxi tomorrow please pm me , will barter bottle a *kilometer  *


----------



## RobB (19/12/09)

kook said:


> BTW - incase anyone is wondering, if you get an upside down label, that's a good thing. It helps with flocculation, or so I heard.



No, you fool! That makes the yeast floc _upwards_.


----------



## cubbie (19/12/09)

Well I am just about to bottle now! Working out the amount of malt I need will be interesting as I have no idea how hot the fridge got to when it stopped working, also Roy must have made a blue measuring out my grain becasue this beer is a shit load paler than the last of the same recipe I made.

Anyway see you all time time between 2 and 3...


----------



## sinkas (19/12/09)

kook said:


> BTW - incase anyone is wondering, if you get an upside down label, that's a good thing. It helps with flocculation, or so I heard.



Yeh Flocu-later man


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/09)

cubbie said:


> Well I am just about to bottle now!



You wont be the last. I hear a rumour AusDB is only up to dry hopping this morning and is planning to bottle at about 2:30.


----------



## Goat (19/12/09)

ahh the gloss of being an organised newly-web has gone quickly. Welcome back Darryn !


----------



## randyrob (19/12/09)

I'm just glad the case swap isn't until three, still trying to get get everything together.

Christmas case check
bottle of vegetable oil check
esky / ice check
party keg of dry hopped "mid strenght spacer beer" check
gift for the host check
something to deep fry..still working on that...going to try my hand at arronchini

is there enough bread crumbs / eggs to go around for the deep fried stuff?

Rob.


----------



## randyrob (19/12/09)

whoops forgot

camera for inopportune moments (e.g. incase sinkas gets drunk again and needs a cuddle.)


----------



## brendanos (19/12/09)

My grand scheme was to have an illustrator friend fashion me the greatest label imaginable in exchange for beer, but I thought, in case swap tradition, I'd leave it to the last minute and knock one out in Word that will bleed when you put it in the fridge. Printing now.


----------



## mika (19/12/09)

GL - Is it going to be a problem if I drop round either tomorrow or later in the week and pick up my case ?
Missus can drop me off, but can't pick me up and getting a couple of milk crates full of bottles into the cab when you're inebriated never goes well.

BTW - I've got a small party keg dispenser (with gas) if anyone's got a 9L keg they can bring along. I've got nothing on tap at the moment and may or may not have been drinking corona's lately h34r:


----------



## randyrob (19/12/09)

mika said:


> BTW - I've got a small party keg dispenser (with gas) if anyone's got a 9L keg they can bring along. I've got nothing on tap at the moment and may or may not have been drinking corona's lately h34r:



Mika, if you could bring the gear that would be great, flick me an sms if you can't and i'll have to get macgyver to cobble me something together.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/09)

No problem leaving beer till later for pickup. Cant offer teh wheelie keg for dispensing as the soda stream bottle is on teh handpump. I have 4 eggs and no breadcrumbs


----------



## randyrob (19/12/09)

ok i've got breadcrumbs and some extra eggs covered captain and the Boccocini / Parmesan Risotto Balls are ready to go


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/09)

HOORAY! Bet they dont look like that after floating round with a turkey for a while!


----------



## RobB (19/12/09)

That was a bloody magical afternoon, thanks Simon. I thoroughly enjoyed the deep fried degustation and while there were no inflatable animals, Linc's label features a goat in underpants so that makes up for it.


----------



## ant (20/12/09)

Was a top afternoon GL; thanks once again for offering your premises, organisational expertise and deep frying experience! Thanks too for all those that brought a spare bottle for yours truly and those that brought their bottles to share; not a bad one experienced, despite the self deprecation of brewers describing their brews as faecal, meaty, etc. You WA lads know how to make some good beers!


----------



## Doogiechap (20/12/09)

A cracker of a night ! Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many Many, thanks to Simon and Fleur Mrs Aus Db and the others who wove the magic to pull this ecletic bunch of lads together to swap beer and eat food (it was far more complicated than it sounds). Thanks to Rob for his eager but pisspoor attempt at the co-ordination of the actual swap, Ian for the pickled eggs, Kook for the manic look that came over his face with the civit coffee ale, Mika for the 2007 swap ale, Ant for the Yeti Oak Aged Imperial Stout :icon_drool2: (was it with chocolate?) , sooooo many funky beers including Kabooby's funky swap offering. And the Oreo's once again reigned supreme in the novelty fry off !!!
Lovely to put so many new names to faces like Churchy, Cubbie, LexP, Kenworthy. Missed you Katie, Nev and Lloydie. I was in heaven ! 
Thanks all !!
Can't wait to sample the offerings !!
Cheers
Doug



Simon with the great annual address to all and sundry. Somehow we still manage to screw up the swap...



AusDB getting things going with the great fry !



Mmmmmmmmmmm Deep Fried Turkey !!!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## kook (20/12/09)

Thanks for a great day again Simon, the hospitality was brilliant. 

I think you officially have enough vegetable oil left to start your own biodiesel plant!


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

Thanks for everyone who made such a big effort. Special thanks to Mr and Mrs AusDB for help with food, to SimonW for recognising the rules and coughing up commercial beers in return for hand crafted ones, and to Lloydie for not turning up so that I get a second bottle of each beer!

I have some great photos, will post them up later in the day.


----------



## clay (20/12/09)

Big thanks to Simon and Fleur for putting on another great case swap. the deepfried offerings went down a treat and the turkey was a triumph. On top of that I don't think I had a bad beer all night. Now to decide what from the case goes in the fridge first

clay


----------



## WitWonder (20/12/09)

Just to echo the sentiments of those above. Great arvo to be had and thanks very much to Simon and Fleur for their hospitality and Simon's prowess with the deep fryer. Some great food offerings which people had obviously spent alot of time on (didn't make it to turkey time but I'm sure it was great) and great beer to be had. Looking forward to digging through my case of goodies over the next few weeks, months. Cheers!


----------



## churchy (20/12/09)

Yeah thanks Simon for a great afternoon/night lots of different beers to taste and the turkey was choice.Now to go for a walk and burn off those calories from the fryer.lol





Andrew


----------



## ausdb (20/12/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> You wont be the last. I hear a rumour AusDB is only up to dry hopping this morning and is planning to bottle at about 2:30.






Goat said:


> ahh the gloss of being an organised newly-web has gone quickly. Welcome back Darryn !



I'll have you know that my labels were completed at 3AM that morning and the last dry hops went in on Friday night.
The beer was bottled and ready to go by 11:30 AM all I can say is thank god for stainless scrubbys or I think I would have given Lincolns pea Super a run for its money and had to make new labels.

Once again a great case swap day many thanks to Simon and Fleur for hosting this monumental event.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

The bottled beers, and the winners, and the loser of the bottle comp, as judged by the WAGs.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

Pickup of the mixed case, surprisingly confusing, until we appointed RandyRob as bottle warden


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

A small sample of the huge anount of food on offer, pickled eggs, deep fried pasta, and Brendanos annointing the fryer with truffle oil.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

The turkey, crispy on the outside, moist and cooked through on the inside, not greasy at all.


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

Some of the people who made it a great day.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/12/09)

Looks like a great day was had Simon. Also looks like you sent Doogie home trashed - lol!

Is the bloke in the middle of the first photo Batz's brother or what???

All the best to you and the others for Xmas etc.

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## barfridge (20/12/09)

I was robbed for the label comp! Obviously none of you people understand minimalism. I was making a witty social commentary about the plight of Bolivian peasant coffee growers, and it went right over your heads.

To quote the great Ronan Keating:
"You say it best. When you say. Nothing at all."


PS. Jolly goood show Capt'n and Mrs Sensible. Thanks again for your hospitality, it was up to its usual high standard.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/12/09)

Ditto.


----------



## sinkas (20/12/09)

Another great day of beer snobbery, regards to the hosts and newcomers, 
what is the beer with the thin character on red background, as I didnt get one of those


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/12/09)

sinkas said:


> what is the beer with the thin character on red background, as I didnt get one of those



That is Goats beer with first place winning label. There should be a spare one in my shed, mind you Goat wasnt exactly talking it up!


----------



## LexP (20/12/09)

I had an absolute blast!

Thanks a lot Simon for a great day and to all the attendees as well


----------



## ausdb (20/12/09)

barfridge said:


> I was robbed for the label comp! Obviously none of you people understand minimalism. I was making a witty social commentary about the plight of Bolivian peasant coffee growers, and it went right over your heads.
> 
> To quote the great Ronan Keating:
> "You say it best. When you say. Nothing at all."



Except when the label on someone else beer falls off (a black one) and you are left scratching your head going which bottle do I stick this back on?
Luckily I was sober enough early on to remember that your bottle had a white cap and the other one had a black cap.

Maybe an anti label comp next year or everyone uses Coopers PET bottles and all black lids and we have a lucky dip swap?


----------



## randyrob (20/12/09)

Simon & Fleur,

Was a great way to kick off the festive season, Thank you for keeping it real for yet another year.

I've lost count how many glassed Doogiechap smashed, I Nominate him next year to be the one wearing the High Vis Jacket  

Rob.




ausdb said:


> Maybe an anti label comp next year or everyone uses Coopers PET bottles and all black lids and we have a lucky dip swap?




Would be a great test of our taste buds and probably a more thought provoking process than planting a seed and telling someone what it is they are drinking, but i could just imagine rocking up to a mates bbq with a few bottles of swap beers under my arm and them all end up being 10% Belgians


----------



## Simon W (21/12/09)

Huge thanks to Simon and Fleur for another great day and putting up with us all again.

Thanks to everyone else for not dumping on me too much for the commercial offering, it won't happen again!
I promise to bring one of my disasters next year


----------



## Goat (21/12/09)

Phew ! I'm still alive.... I think. Its been a bit of a slow day today.

Fleur and Simon - thank you very much again for hosting a brilliantly organised and run CC day, I had a great time and enjoyed (a few too many) unbelievably good beers ! 

I am humbled by the prize for lables (I won't hold my breath for similar results on the contents...). Reuben was very pleased with his artwork being recognised by our august body of Connoisseurs.


----------



## Tony M (21/12/09)

Our guests opened a champagne here yesterday. I think it lost something in translation because it tasted like shampoo; but you should have seen the label - one of the flashest I've seen. Is this your modus operandi Linc?
Thanks to all who worked hard on Saturday whilst I just stood around drinking great beers.


----------



## CDJ (21/12/09)

Simon and Fleur, thanks for the great day! and thanks for all the people that helped!! 

That turkey was awesome!


----------



## Asher (21/12/09)

Top day GL!

Thanks to all involved especially those who whipped up cool culinary delicacies to fry.
Was great to meet some new faces and catch up with some old ones, suck on some tasty beers, tasty balls & tasty turkey...

- Hop batter gets a special mention.

Did the squeeze test on my case beers Sunday morning to figure out which ones were deserved of fridge space straight up - Will see how well I did and adjust now I have seen the notes!

Cheers to everyone

Asher


----------



## Tony M (21/12/09)

Tony M said:


> Our guests opened a champagne here yesterday. I think it lost something in translation because it tasted like shampoo; but you should have seen the label - one of the flashest I've seen. Is this your modus operandi Linc?
> Thanks to all who worked hard on Saturday whilst I just stood around drinking great beers.


I just gave Goat a heart attack!! In case there's doubt, I was referring to a bottle of dodgy Yarra valley fizzy white, not his wonderfully constructed masterpiece which is stored with all the rest, waiting until it is determined what is ready and what should be cellared.


----------



## thanme (21/12/09)

Miffed I couldn't make this!! Looked like heaps of fun.
Will say thanks to Simon for organising it all, and thanks to all the brewers. I'm very excited to try these beers, and I hope mine is well received 
I'll make a bigger point of actually attending next year!


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/09)

NME said:


> Miffed I couldn't make this!! Looked like heaps of fun.
> Will say thanks to Simon for organising it all, and thanks to all the brewers. I'm very excited to try these beers, and I hope mine is well received
> I'll make a bigger point of actually attending next year!



Your beers are in my shed and I am working from home today.


----------



## thanme (21/12/09)

Oh. I swung passed around 11. Didn't get an answer and the dogs were inside so I went and grabbed it. Cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/09)

OK, your beers arent in my shed! I was out getting the CO2 bottle filled as you buggers emptied it.


----------



## mika (23/12/09)

Brown PET bottle  but with a white cap. No markings whatsoever. Any ideas ?
There's a few with white caps, but the rest have labels/markings.
Had one sticker depart company with it's respective bottle, but think I've got that one sorted, just no idea on this other.


----------



## randyrob (23/12/09)

mika said:


> Brown PET bottle  but with a white cap. No markings whatsoever. Any ideas ?
> There's a few with white caps, but the rest have labels/markings.
> Had one sticker depart company with it's respective bottle, but think I've got that one sorted, just no idea on this other.



It's barfridge's IPA


----------



## mika (23/12/09)

The hop batter fried chicken. What was the process and recipe ? Think I've seen something on the BN before, but interested to replicate what we had at the swap, as well as the hop.


----------



## ausdb (23/12/09)

mika said:


> The hop batter fried chicken. What was the process and recipe ? Think I've seen something on the BN before, but interested to replicate what we had at the swap, as well as the hop.


Mika the chicken was based on the BN Shake-Bake Hop fried Chicken with a few deviations of course!!

Here is my revised recipe
*Hopped Buttermilk Marinade*
2 x 1kg free range organic (Oops normal store bought) chickens, washed, dried and cut into 12 pieces
1 litre buttermilk
1 bunch fresh thyme , washed, dried and chopped
1 bunch Italian leaf parsley, washed, dried and chopped
6 10 ea cloves garlic, peeled (the garlic I had was a bit puny so I put about 10 cloves in)
2 tablespoons kosher Murray river pink salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
4 tablespoons Amarillo hop powder* A mixture of Galaxy and Motueka hops 50/50 were used here

I prepped the chicken after work the night before so it had about 18 hours marinating time.

I ground up about 30g of each hop variety in an old blade type coffee grinder and had ample powder left over, 
*Note* You will never want to grind coffee again in the grinder !

*Chicken coating shake mix*
2 cups all-purpose flour, unbleached
1 cup malt flour (favorite brewers malt ground fine into a powder) I used Munich Malt and milled multiple times with a Marga mill closing the gap down after each pass to its finest setting and sifting out the husks as I went, I cant remember how much I milled but I ended up with two cops worth of powdered "Malteser Mix"
2 teaspoons kosher Murray river pink salt
2 teaspoons Amarillo hop powder* I prepared two separate coating mixes one used Galaxy and the second with Motueka

6-10 cups vegetable shortening or lard
20L of various oils Canola, vegetable, olive and a dash of truffle oil.

The very first trial pieces were coated with the Motueka coating mix. 
The tasters called for more hops so I used the Galaxy mix and then threw the remainder of the hop powders I had ground up into this mix which upped the IBU's significantly and took it into IPA chicken territory, In future I would stick with the 2 teaspoon recommendation.
The oil temp started out at about 180C measured with my IR thermometer which was way too hot and the chicken browned very quickly.
We let the oil temp drop to the 165-170C range and it cooked slower, I later found out that the IR thermometer was reading about 15-20C higher than Simon's thermometer on a stick


----------



## mika (24/12/09)

Champ !
Cheers for that Darryn.
I don't know which version I had, but the hops were certainly noticeable and were a bit intense if you had just a piece of skin, but skin and chicken combined was delicious.


----------



## ausdb (24/12/09)

mika said:


> Champ !
> Cheers for that Darryn.
> I don't know which version I had, but the hops were certainly noticeable and were a bit intense if you had just a piece of skin, but skin and chicken combined was delicious.


Must have been the IPA version!
I could definitely taste Galaxy in that batter/skin mix


----------



## Simon W (25/12/09)

Hey Clay, your mate Steggles.... was he once one of those Downhill mountain biking nutcases?


----------



## clay (26/12/09)

Simon W said:


> Hey Clay, your mate Steggles.... was he once one of those Downhill mountain biking nutcases?




Nutcase maybe...not into mountain biking though


----------



## Simon W (26/12/09)

Ah ok, there's two Steggles' in Perth that brew then.


----------

